# Delorme Introduces inReach – First 2-Way Consumer SEND



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://rvdailyreport.com/News/ctl/A...ntroduces-InReach-satellite-communicator.aspx

YARMOUTH, Maine -- DeLorme today announced the pending release of the DeLorme inReach, an Iridium-based personal communicator to deliver truly global two-way satellite text messaging; delivery confirmations; SOS capabilities; remote tracking, and an Android smartphone interface.

The inReach promises to revolutionize the way people stay affordably connected over the 90 percent of the Earth's surface not covered by cellular and land-based phone service, the company said in a press release. Its capabilities address the needs of anyone from outdoors enthusiasts to professional users in remote outposts.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Interesting. Don't know that it's for me, but probably worth looking into a bit more.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

yay, now I can tweet in Antarctica! ... :lolsmash:


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Beam me up Scotty.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Marcus said:


> Beam me up Scotty.


Not quite yet ...

I like the idea that it can be paired-with other equipment, but, I don't see how the unit is powered or if it can be charged via options beyond your standard wall-plug (12-volt, 5-volt-USB or solar). It looks like it might be a better option than SPOT is right now because it allows 2-way communications instead of just basic 1-way ..

I'll keep that in mind for my next RTW (Round The World) trip.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I was looking around on the REI website last night and noticed they had these. http://www.rei.com/product/840417/delorme-inreach-2-way-satellite-communicator-for-apple-ios-and-android

One thing I noted was that it's basically like a SPOT unless you pair it with a smartphone/ipod/ipad/android tablet. If it's not paired with one of those, it will only send three preloaded messages, or at least that's how I read it. Also requires iOS 5.0 or newer, or Android 2.1 or later, so you might have to upgrade your other devices to be compatible.


----------



## promethiusan (Dec 30, 2010)

Interesting.


----------

